# PU Analysis Vs. MVA Method Guidance



## Spark-E (Oct 22, 2013)

So I'm really feeling comfortable with the MVA method that I learned through this board. I feel like it makes problems a lot easier compared to the PU analysis. However, I don't know which is best to apply (PU Analysis vs. MVA Method) in different problems.

My plan is do run though NCEES sample problems 132, 513, 530, and 540 using both methods to practice but I would like to be able to pick out which method is best when I first lay eyes upon the problem. This would save time during testing, which could obviously be used on other problems.

I tried to search the board (using google as well) and I wasn't able to find any kind of guidance that I'm asking for.

Any guidance would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Oct 22, 2013)

On #132, isn't it just a simple ohms law calculator problem??


----------



## EEpowerOK (Oct 22, 2013)

MVA method would be preferred but if they give the parameters in pu, you would have to convert to actual values by finding the base. Not difficult but more work and possibility of making mistakes. I would be prepared for both methods. Be thankful don't have to use the ohmic method,...or would we?


----------



## Spark-E (Oct 22, 2013)

Ship Wreck said:


> On #132, isn't it just a simple ohms law calculator problem??






Yea, it is. I pulled those #s from another thread. I just started going over them again and noticed that after I posted.


----------



## nasir (Oct 22, 2013)

Components like transformers will have PU parameters. .the only thing i believe u should change to actual impedance is line impedance if is given pu


----------



## iahim (Oct 22, 2013)

Unless they give me everything in pu, I try to use the MVA method. If you solve a few problems both ways, you will see what works better for you.


----------

